# Webanwendung, welche Framework?



## karthago (14. Feb 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich möchte eine Webanwendung entwickeln. Diese soll user management mit sessions und roles, haben, auch die kommunikation zwischen den users mit internen Nachrichten, formularen, Sicherheit. Und würde gerne eine Interface wie die die Jquery anbietet haben

Ich habe viele Frameworks gefunden aber ich konnte nicht herausfinden welche dir richtige ist.

Danke

Jean


----------



## karthago (15. Feb 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.


----------



## Noctarius (15. Feb 2010)

karthago hat gesagt.:


> Vielen Dank für die Antwort.



Hä?

Wie wäre es mit Spring MVC, Spring Security, Spring ...?


----------



## Firestorm87 (15. Feb 2010)

Alt  Gestern, 18:31 
Heute, 08:30 


karthago hat gesagt.:


> Vielen Dank für die Antwort.


Es entschuldige der Herr, dass manchmal leider niemand in der Nacht hier ist zum Antworten....
Und das am Wochenende....

Tschuldigung, aber für solche Kommentare habe Ich dann leider kein Verständniss.....


----------



## MrWhite (16. Feb 2010)

Der JBoss Stack kann das.


----------



## jogep (18. Mrz 2010)

karthago hat gesagt.:


> Und würde gerne eine Interface wie die die Jquery anbietet haben
> 
> Ich habe viele Frameworks gefunden aber ich konnte nicht herausfinden welche dir richtige ist.



Na wie wäre es denn da mit dem  Struts2 MVC Framework zusammen mit dem Struts2 jQuery Plugin?


----------



## Tomate_Salat (20. Mrz 2010)

karthago hat gesagt.:


> Vielen Dank für die Antwort.



Ab hier hätte er schon keine Antwort mehr von mir bekommen :-/. Erkundige dich mal welche "Aufgaben" ein Forum hat. Wir sind hier um zu versuchen uns gegenseitig zu helfen. Du bezahlst hier keinen dafür also ist es schon dreist einen Zeitraum zu setzen in dem eine Antwort erwartet wird und dann hier noch rumzuheulen -.-.


----------

